# Extended Cab vs Regular Cab



## dmjr77 (Nov 6, 2004)

What does everyone prefer for a pickup? I personally find that my extended cab plows better than my regular cab. I also like the extended cab so I can keep tools etc and a place for my dog to go.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

I could not stand having a reg cab for a daily driver, just not enough room. I use the back seat of my truck to store things, tools, etc. However, you could fit two adults in the back seat if you wanted to. As far as plowing goes, i don't think it would make that much difference except for a little bit more weight on the front end.


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

My first truck was an 86 F-150 Reg Cab 4x4 that I used mainly for work, never plowed with it. But I remember hating the fact that if I had any stuff in the truck it was always on the passenger seat and had to be either moved or removed if someone had to get in to ride with me. The "storage" behind the seat was a joke. When the 300 six finally gave up after 200,000, I wasn't too upset. It didn't owe me a thing.
I love my 2000 Ram Quad Cab, it's perfect for my needs. Room for storage and room for my wife and 3 kids if necessary. I don't know if it makes any difference plowing, but I don't care. I'll _never_ go back to a regular cab pickup again! It's so nice to have enough room for my stuff and for people, there's just no comparison in my mind. Just my .02


----------



## dmjr77 (Nov 6, 2004)

Do any of you out there plow with a Crew Cab? (4 real doors, not ext cab doors) I a freind of mine has a 2003 GMC 2500HD 4x4 Crew Cab and he is thinking about putting a 8.5' Fisher MM2 on it. Should he or should not?
Thank You


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I've got an extended cab with an 8' box. It's long but the 8' box is a life saver. Just took some time getting used to plowing with it. Plus, I've got to haul the future owners of my business in it.


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

Boss, you ought to change your avatar to that pic, it's a much better shot of your rig. :bluebounc


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Good idea, how's this?


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

Better, but if you have software to crop photos I'd try and get rid of the grass in front and have as much of the truck in the shot blown up if you can kind of like mine is. Then it'd be awesome I think!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Or this?


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

Either's good, though I think I like the first one better, but like I said if you could crop everything out except the truck that'd do the trick because you know you lose alot when you shrink the pic down for the avatar.
Still, a nice rig either way :bluebounc


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks John!!  I've trying to find a pic. of Ted Nugent to use.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Back on topic....

I have owned 3 pickups:

1) Dodge Dakota 4x4 Reg Cab.
2) GMC Sierra 1500 4x4 Z71 Reg Cab 8' box
3) GMC Sierra 2500HD 4x4 Reg Cab 8' box

I have loved my reg cab pickups. I have weatherguard's largest saddle box for all my tools(well all the ones I need daily, have a trailer for the rest). I have driven Extended cabs, even thought of buying one, but I need the 8' box, and thinking of turning an extended cab truck around that had an 8' box just seemed like driving the queen mary to me. That all that space behind me in the cab freaked me out . I use my truck to do work with it not Taxi people around, so if the passenger does not snuggling up to my tool pouch, cordless drill box, and sitting in some saw dust, then they can drive themselves.

Seriously it is a personal thing, drive what you like....


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Ok how's this John?


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

Damn. I hate to say it but it doesn't seem to be any better quality wise and I can't figure out why. Look at mine and frozen's, the quality and detail are better even for a small pic. Weird. Well, whatever, I guess you have to decide if you like it or not. Suits me.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Good enough for now.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

I think the key is to start out with a good pic that is already small. My Digital camera has a mode that allows small "e-mail" images to be saved with every shot I take, so I have a clear image that is a mini of the larger full size photo, which is what I started with for my avatar.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

My new one has that too. When I took these pics, it was with the old one. No such feature on that one.


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

Well, I guess you better get out and take some new pics then


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I'll have to wait until I put the blade on again. Hopefully that's not too long. :redbounce


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

I love my Reg cab. I don't mind having to put all my junk in the passenger seat, when I am plowing I am alone anyway. But if someone goes with me I gotta take some stuff out or put it behind the seat or in the middle. I like my Extended cab for my Z makes it look good


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

I have one of each. Here is my Crew Cab F250 with a 6' box. I don't mind the extra length at all!
Here is a picture of it all dirty! :waving:


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Here is my Regular Cab F250. I like plowing the tight places with it! :waving:


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

Of my last 3 trucks 2 were (and are) extended cabs and the third was a crew cab S-10 (useless as a truck but the best sedan I have ever owned). I will probably buy another extended cab when I replace my '96. For me the 6.5' bed is enough (especially after the 4.5' + narrow S-10). If I were to decide that I needed a long bed I would probably give serious consideration to a reg cab though.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

I have owned both.. If you don't need to haul people, the regular cab is a better truck to have IMO. I have a reg cab w/ 8' bed and its perfect. Owned a F-150 ext cab w/ 8' bed and it was big. Towing a 30' trailer is much easier with a reg cab truck.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

I almost thought of buying a ext cab but then decided against spending more money to be able to have less blade hanging up front so i could drive more of my friends around. I aint paying 600$ a month for my passangers comfort!  Having a 8' bed is nice but a ex cab with a long bed would be a little to long for me. Even with the tool box having a bit more room would be nice at times though. Dodge has a good amount of room behind the seat in their reg cab......or maybe an s 10 sized extended cab would be nice.

Reg Cab means less weight for drag racing  I've got a "thin" lady at 6730#'s


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

I will be going from an extended cab to a crew cab this season....I'll let you know....


----------



## apkole (Mar 1, 2003)

I do notice quite a few extended cabs, quad cabs and 4 door pickups with caved in side panels and doors after the start of the plowing season. It's probably a part of that learning curve thing.  Kind of like retired guys who set up a wood shop and are suddenly short a thumb or finger. Just figure it into the cost of learning a new way to do the work.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I dont have a plow. but I do have an f150 extended cab 8ft box and I tow a 16ft trailer, that sucker was real hard to monuver, but I feel like i like it.... I have a reg cab dakota... Ill NEVER buy a regular cab again unless its for an additional crew and I dont have to drive it.... But i love the extended cab, if that dakota was a 4x4 extended cab i would have never bought that ford. but i love the exteneded cab, hopefully my next truck will be a f250 extended cab, or a 350 extended cab diesel 6ft box, some day.


----------



## Hamptonplow (Nov 19, 2003)

Went from ext cab to crew cab and haven't dinged either on.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

apkole said:


> I do notice quite a few extended cabs, quad cabs and 4 door pickups with caved in side panels and doors after the start of the plowing season. It's probably a part of that learning curve thing.  Kind of like retired guys who set up a wood shop and are suddenly short a thumb or finger. Just figure it into the cost of learning a new way to do the work.


The Blizzard 810 will cure the dinging doors panel etc.


----------



## edosher (Jan 26, 2004)

*mine vs hers*

I have the regular cab, the wife has the extended.....


----------

